# mold on drywall



## Tech Dawg (Jan 20, 2012)

Why don't you give some more details about the job :whistling:

Todd
www.aloneeagle.com


----------



## Tech Dawg (Jan 20, 2012)

Shouldn'tPaintAgainstMold :whistling:

Todd
www.aloneeagle.com


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Drywall is cheap and easy to replace. Unless it is a very minor spot, then take it out. If it got wet enough to grow mold, it got wet enough to lose it's integrity anyhow.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And what caused it mold up.
You have to figure that out first then fix it or it's just going to do it again.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry if I'm hijacking upon this thread, but I have same topic to ask. So thought maybe better to ask here as well rather than start another related thread.

If mold is only in a few spot areas, is it ok to remove that portion of drywall and then patch the hole, or better to remove & replace the entire drywall?

Also, if mold not too deep, could it be scrubbed off (the top layer and paint of drywall) with bleach & water, etc.? Then repaint.

Last question, what do you think looking at these photos? Is it mold, and does it look bad or just minor? The orange color on the drywall isn't really mold though right, just the black spots (on one photo) and dirty looking walls (on the other). Orange color = water stain / rust or something else?

http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/mold1.jpg
http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/mold2.jpg
http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/mold3.jpg

The affected drywall by touch feels ok, not soft and breaking apart, and not wet/moist, but yes still it doesn't look good. As you can see, this is obviously in the laundry room, the water supply pipes may have leaked sometime before. For the wall corner, I noticed the tenant drying clothes w/o turning on the vent fan, and one of the walls is faces the outside, so I assume those factor as causes for mold on the walls.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The first thing to do is scrub it all down with some detergent and get all the dirt off of it. From what I can see in the pictures, it doesn't really warrant a mold remediation effort. Just looks like maybe some mold growing on the accumulated dirt. After that, check the materials, drywall, woodwork and if they are sound, then apply some sealer and fresh paint.


----------



## hummer4x4guy (Jan 9, 2012)

www.zymeaway.com for a natural plant based mold killer. 
Joel


----------

